

Google Could Add Face Recognition to Google Profiles - Garbage
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2011/06/google-could-add-face-recognition-to.html

======
tejask
I thought Google had refused to add this feature in their Goggles project due
to privacy concerns? This large-scale face recognition systems for auto-
tagging would probably be switched off by default.

